# Tarifa or Estepona?! Schools, homeschooling? :-)



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

Amigos!

Am looking to relocate, myself and my son in January 2017. My son will be almost 10.
Does anyone know or have any experience with Spanish State Schools in either Tarifa or Estepona?

I love both of these places, my heart wants to go to Tarifa, but I am wondering if the transition would be easier school wise for my son in Estepona. I cannot find much out about schools in the Tarifa area?

I lives in Almeria 10 years ago for almost 7 years, and long to get back! But as it's just me and my boy, I really want him to integrate with the culture. I am half Spanish (born UK), and speak fluently (bit rusty)... My son speaks only a little, but has started lessons. 

I won't have funds to send him to private schools, although I am not sure how much Spanish Private School tends to be?? I have read 400-500 euros per month?

Also, anyone homeschooling in these areas??? As I am thinking of this as an option.

I am not too worried about work as I can work remotely, and am TEFL qualified should I need extra income. Also, I plan to set up business eventually (I know! Thats for another thread!)....

So can anyone help me with Tarifa or Estepona state schools, I'd be REALLY grateful...
Oooooh and while I am here, long term renting price? 2 bed apartment 400-500 euros about right? 

Muuuuchas gracias to anyone that may spare the time to answer....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wildpoppy said:


> Amigos!
> 
> Am looking to relocate, myself and my son in January 2017. My son will be almost 10.
> Does anyone know or have any experience with Spanish State Schools in either Tarifa or Estepona?
> ...


Hello,
Well, you have one important aspect covered which is work, but the other obvious pivitol point in your plan is your son and...
10 years old is really at the end of the "easy transition" stage. That's not to say that children 10 years and over find it impossible to adapt, nor that every 6 year old will take to the language and cultural differences like a duck to water, but your son may need more help, more time to adjust, more support with language and this could cause him to get behind with school work and all that that entails. Some people would recommend private education at this age. I'm just saying be aware that he may have problems.
Home schooling is not looked on favourably in general. Whether it is accepted or not is usually determined by the latest court sentence. After a quick look I found this article from 2012 which says that homeschooling is not accepted by the Spanish state
La educación en casa aísla y adoctrina | Vida & Artes | EL PAÃ�S
but maybe there's something more recent which is more liberal.
Certainly coming from abroad and speaking little of the language your son would have more opportunities to make friends locally by going to school


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply...

Yes, I must admit, I have been worried on that front (schools for my son)...
Financially, it might be too much of a stretch for private school... As I will be living on just my income... I know that the private international schools are rather costly.

Coming from a Spanish family (his granny is Spanish, I am half, and some family here), he is accustomed to the Spanish 'way of life', so that wouldn't be so much of an adjustment. But school work yes. Which is why I considered homeschooling. I have read articles about it being frowned upon, but I have also been to a website 'educcacionlibre' or something similar, that supports the homeschooling

I will look into schooling more seriously, I appreciate your help

All the best


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't home schooling illegal in Spain?

As for Tarifa vs Estepona, Tarifa is basically a hippy tourist town, lovely to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. Estepona is a real city with all the facilities you could possibly need.


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't home schooling illegal in Spain?
> 
> As for Tarifa vs Estepona, Tarifa is basically a hippy tourist town, lovely to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. Estepona is a real city with all the facilities you could possibly need.


Yes, I thought so, until i found the website educacionlibre.org

A very excellent site, for those wanting support in alternative schooling.

I am still navigating my way around it, but there are useful contacts there.

Thank you for your opinions on Tarifa, I suppose it IS a bit 'hippy', I love it there though, and there has been lots to do for my son.

But I like Estepona too, and realistically is possibly better for access to many things.

Thanks for your input


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't home schooling illegal in Spain?
> 
> As for Tarifa vs Estepona, Tarifa is basically a hippy tourist town, lovely to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. Estepona is a real city with all the facilities you could possibly need.


Yes it is pretty much illegal - it's a bit of a grey area, but generally the courts seem to be coming down on the side of the education authorities, rather than the parents, when it goes to court. 

There's a link with lots of info in the education section of the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

Thank you...
Yes a grey area! There are people out there doing it though... I have homeschooled my son for a year in UK, he did very well indeed. I would prefer him to go to school in Estepona for example (if this is where I end up), but I will not be able to afford an International School (they are costly and I will be living on one salary)... I am trying to figure out my options for him, as obviously I want him happy as possibly. The idea is to come out for a better life!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wildpoppy said:


> Thank you...
> Yes a grey area! There are people out there doing it though... I have homeschooled my son for a year in UK, he did very well indeed. I would prefer him to go to school in Estepona for example (if this is where I end up), but I will not be able to afford an International School (they are costly and I will be living on one salary)... I am trying to figure out my options for him, as obviously I want him happy as possibly. The idea is to come out for a better life!


The "better life" thing can be a double edged sword. I thought that with my children, however, my daughter who was ten when we first moved over absolutely hated Spain and that never changed - we came back to the UK when she was 14 in the end. She didnt like the heat, the cold in the winter, the dust, the insects, the beaches.............. she missed her UK friends and family and made sure we knew about it everyday lol!! I know not all children are like that, but its something to consider - it wasnt a better life - it was different. Defining "better" is the hard bit!

As for schools, my son (13 at the time) went to an international school, he was fine there - but living in Spain didnt change anything about his life, he liked it, but did more or less what he would have done if we'd stayed in the UK. The aforementioned daughter went to a spanish school - didnt like it, so we sent her to a different one - she didnt like that, we finally sent her to an international school, which she was ok with, but by then - we had other issues and decide to return to the UK. 

Homeschooling is one of those areas - its not so much illegal, but not legal, from what I can gather. I personally feel that moving to another country needs a certain amount of integration by way of schools, clubs etc or you could become terribly isolated and your son lonely?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No, homeschooling is not exactly illegal and is a grey area as indicated by others. As far as I know, there are no actual laws saying you can't educate children at home. What there are though, are laws saying that all children have a _right to education _and that right is interpreted by most judges as being _the right to go to school_.
There _are_ children being homeschooled in Spain though albeit in small numbers. The Catalan organization educacion libre is at the forefront of the sitaution in Catalonia. Check that it's the same for Spain.



> *Alcalaina* As for Tarifa vs Estepona, Tarifa is basically a hippy tourist town, lovely to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. Estepona is a real city with all the facilities you could possibly need.


Maybe I'm reading too much into it but with a forum name of Wildpoppy and interested in homeschooling and with Spanish background, I assumed that the OP knew exactly where she was going 
PS Please don't assume that homeschooling means that


The parents are the only ones educating
That the children are isolated from other children


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> I personally feel that moving to another country needs a certain amount of integration by way of schools, clubs etc or you could become terribly isolated and your son lonely??
> 
> Jo xxx


Totally agree, it can be hard enough integrating as an adult, to be isolated as a child would be awful. Integrating into the community the only way to meet people and broaden ones horizons


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

jojo said:


> The "better life" thing can be a double edged sword. I thought that with my children, however, my daughter who was ten when we first moved over absolutely hated Spain and that never changed - we came back to the UK when she was 14 in the end. She didnt like the heat, the cold in the winter, the dust, the insects, the beaches.............. she missed her UK friends and family and made sure we knew about it everyday lol!! I know not all children are like that, but its something to consider - it wasnt a better life - it was different. Defining "better" is the hard bit!
> 
> As for schools, my son (13 at the time) went to an international school, he was fine there - but living in Spain didnt change anything about his life, he liked it, but did more or less what he would have done if we'd stayed in the UK. The aforementioned daughter went to a spanish school - didnt like it, so we sent her to a different one - she didnt like that, we finally sent her to an international school, which she was ok with, but by then - we had other issues and decide to return to the UK.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for a considered reply. I do understand completely... And there is always SO much to consider! I am lucky that I have some friends English and Spanish already in Spain, as I did live there for 10 years previously. I think you are right that integration for my son would be easier initially if he went to school, it would also be easier for me to work, so it IS the ideal situation in many respects. 

However! I look at homescholing as an option as I have read over forums that there are some children being homeschooled, and looking to join up and meet etc. Plus also, I would ensure my son would continue with his martial arts and various other things he enjoys!... He easily make friends, and has a Spanish background so... Its tricky for sure! Lots to consider! Thank you again, for your lovely message


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, homeschooling is not exactly illegal and is a grey area as indicated by others. As far as I know, there are no actual laws saying you can't educate children at home. What there are though, are laws saying that all children have a _right to education _and that right is interpreted by most judges as being _the right to go to school_.
> There _are_ children being homeschooled in Spain though albeit in small numbers. The Catalan organization educacion libre is at the forefront of the sitaution in Catalonia. Check that it's the same for Spain.
> 
> Maybe I'm reading too much into it but with a forum name of Wildpoppy and interested in homeschooling and with Spanish background, I assumed that the OP knew exactly where she was going
> ...


Thank you!

I hadn't realised it only applied for Catalonia, yes I will check.
Haha, yes my name, it just happens to be my favourite flower! Although there is a touch of the 'hippy' in me, I admit it!
You are quite correct in all that you have said, children are not isolated from other children when homeschooled as you tend to go out of your way to ensure lasting bonds and relationships with other kids are made. 

Thank you for your input, greatly appreciated...


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

cambio said:


> Totally agree, it can be hard enough integrating as an adult, to be isolated as a child would be awful. Integrating into the community the only way to meet people and broaden ones horizons



Yes, I understand what you mean! Luckily I already have friends out there with children, plus lots of family in Madrid for visits etc. I agree integrating into the community is the only way to meet etc, my work would also ensure we met with lots of people. And so would the clubs that my son would attend...

Thank you for replying


----------



## ukemma (May 9, 2016)

Hi there - I am a private tutor with experience in homechooling children, and am also considering a move to Tarifa. Would love to hear from anyone regarding possible tuition work with children of primary school age


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ukemma said:


> Hi there - I am a private tutor with experience in homechooling children, and am also considering a move to Tarifa. Would love to hear from anyone regarding possible tuition work with children of primary school age



To work in Spain like that, you would need to go autonomo/self employed and I'm not sure you would get enough work to cover the cost. Your best bet if you want to move to Spain would be to apply for a job in an international school and take it from there

Jo xxx


----------



## ukemma (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Jo! Any ideas about the nearest international school?

Cheers again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ukemma said:


> Thanks Jo! Any ideas about the nearest international school?
> 
> Cheers again


This may help?? Jobs | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## ukemma (May 9, 2016)

Fabulous thank you!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whilst it may be considered a grey area regarding home schooling, the fact is that it is regarded as illegal in most, not all, of Spain. However, there are circumstances where home schooling is allowed anywhere in Spain. Such circumstances usually revolve around health issues such as diagnosed ME and so on. In these cases home schooling is permitted.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Whilst it may be considered a grey area regarding home schooling, the fact is that it is regarded as illegal in most, not all, of Spain. However, there are circumstances where home schooling is allowed anywhere in Spain. Such circumstances usually revolve around health issues such as diagnosed ME and so on. In these cases home schooling is permitted.


Well, as I said in post 9 it doesn't seem to be illegal. Children are given the right to be educated, but it depends how this right is interpreted. 
It is however extremely difficult to homeschool in Spain and if the case is taken to court the judge will most likely rule in favour of schooling. Like in this case in Granada. Two teachers who homeschooled their child were ordered to send him back to school, but also ruled that there were no criminal charges
La Audiencia resuelve que una pareja de maestros debe escolarizar a su hijo. Ideal


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I've been reading this thread , and I'm unsure why no one has suggested pubic Spanish State schools, it's a great wY for a child of ten to Integrate, also with the cash which would be saved from not putting your child into private school you could register him/her into some Spanish lessons after school and an after school activity. Boom boom!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a lot of talk about integration or lack of it in Home Education. We home educated our daughter for many years here in the UK. There was no problem with integration and Home Ed, there are a few groups in which a lot of integration takes place without the bullying that is seen in schools. Maybe in Spain there are not so many groups but then again maybe there is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Roy C said:


> There is a lot of talk about integration or lack of it in Home Education. We home educated our daughter for many years here in the UK. There was no problem with integration and Home Ed, there are a few groups in which a lot of integration takes place without the bullying that is seen in schools. Maybe in Spain there are not so many groups but then again maybe there is.


Since it's not strictly legal, I suspect there won't be too many groups - well not overt groups. Maybe if you are able to find like minded others and the best area to live though.....

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, I've been reading this thread , and I'm unsure why no one has suggested pubic Spanish State schools, it's a great wY for a child of ten to Integrate, also with the cash which would be saved from not putting your child into private school you could register him/her into some Spanish lessons after school and an after school activity. Boom boom!


I did mentioned them in post 2.
I think it all depends on the child and apart from his linguistic ability, his personality and character. At ten years old he should have 2 years left at primary school. Probably enough for him to bring his language up to the level required for the gruelling education Spanish children have at secondary school? He might well have to repeat the first year of secondary school, but then again so do many Spanish children. Quite how so many fall through the gaps is a mystery.
Yes, it might be doable


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> There is a lot of talk about integration or lack of it in Home Education. We home educated our daughter for many years here in the UK. There was no problem with integration and Home Ed, there are a few groups in which a lot of integration takes place without the bullying that is seen in schools. Maybe in Spain there are not so many groups but then again maybe there is.


No, there aren't and it seems home schooling doesn't have the network, nor the acceptance that it does in other countries. As I have said in other posts there are court cases and the judge will normally rule that the parents are denying the child their right to an education so not nice to be thinking every week that you might end up in court. In fact, I've looked at this several times in the forum and I have never found an instance where homeschooling was accepted. However, there are a reduced number of families that seem to do it.The article I gave a link to in post 2 talks of a case of 2 qualified teachers who were home educating and they had to send their child back to school.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, there aren't and it seems home schooling doesn't have the network, nor the acceptance that it does in other countries. As I have said in other posts there are court cases and the judge will normally rule that the parents are denying the child their right to an education so not nice to be thinking every week that you might end up in court. In fact, I've looked at this several times in the forum and I have never found an instance where homeschooling was accepted. However, there are a reduced number of families that seem to do it.The article I gave a link to in post 2 talks of a case of 2 qualified teachers who were home educating and they had to send their child back to school.



Gosh, that's all a bit archaic in this day and age.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Gosh, that's all a bit archaic in this day and age.


Maybe.
Remember it's not necessarily my point of view. I think there are arguments for and against both ideas, as per usual!
However, as far as the Spanish authorities are concerned guaranteeing the education of their children is a right that took many years to obtain and is too valuable to loosen the hold on.
Therefore it's a shame, and now this *is* my opinion, that more thought, effort, investment and care doesn't go into the education of Spain's children because it really could be a whole lot better.


----------

